# Staroptions values for different resorts



## Stefa (Nov 28, 2006)

Can someone please tell me where to find a chart showing the staroption values for SVN resorts/seasons.  I followed the link in the advice article and was directed to Starwood's main page.  I couldn't find the information I wanted on their site.   Thanks


----------



## MON2REY (Nov 28, 2006)

Log in to mystarcentral.com.  After logging in, go to "Our Resorts" along top banner.  Once there, in the righthand column click on "View Weekly Star Options Chart".  This all assumes that you are an owner and can log in.


----------



## Stefa (Nov 28, 2006)

MON2REY said:
			
		

> Log in to mystarcentral.com.  After logging in, go to "Our Resorts" along top banner.  Once there, in the righthand column click on "View Weekly Star Options Chart".  This all assumes that you are an owner and can log in.



I'm not an owner...


----------



## saluki (Nov 28, 2006)

Stefa-

Just sent you a PM. I can e-mail you the chart via pdf if you would like.


----------



## Stefa (Nov 28, 2006)

saluki said:
			
		

> Stefa-
> 
> Just sent you a PM. I can e-mail you the chart via pdf if you would like.



Thanks!  I just sent you an email.  Let me know if you don't get it.


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 28, 2006)

There is a link to that Info. right here on TUG's Advice page - http://www.tug2.net/advice/Starwood_Vacation_Network.htm


----------



## Henry M. (Nov 28, 2006)

The links to the StarOptions charts in the TUG article no longer work. they just take you to starwoodvo.com.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Nov 28, 2006)

The SO charts are now on MyStarCentral and you need to be an owner with a MSC account to see them.  It would be great if someone could get them into a PDF file and placed as a 'sticky' here on TUG.


----------



## Pedro (Nov 28, 2006)

blujahz said:
			
		

> The SO charts are now on MyStarCentral and you need to be an owner with a MSC account to see them. It would be great if someone could get them into a PDF file and placed as a 'sticky' here on TUG.


I'm trying to attach the Staroptions chart to this message. Let's see if it works.


----------

